# Horten Ho VII V-1



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

I don't know how many builders/collectors are interested in this particular German aircraft, but it is one with which I am facinated. I remember seeing it a long time ago in a movie, Indiana Jones Raiders Of The Lost Ark, when I knew very little about German aircraft. At the time, I thought it was one of the coolest planes I had ever seen. The Ho-229 jet version is cool, as well, and I have a 1/48 version of that by Dragon, but I've wanted a 1/48 version of the earlier Ho VII V-1 before I even knew what it was. This post is a venting, or wishing post, I guess. I wish one of the injection companies would make a 1/48 scale model of the Horten Ho VII V-1. There, I wish it made me feel better. I'll just keep wishing, and searching, until the plane is produced in 1/48, or until I die.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The plane in Raiders isn't an actual design, the artists on the film made it up from scratch. It's meant to vaguely resemble a german WWII flying wing design to get their technological superiority across in contrast to the spirituality of the Ark. There was a toy of it made way back when that some people have cleaned up, repainted and stuck on their model shelves.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, and here's the model you wished for:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=PD128

It's only 1/72, and it's resin, but there it is.


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

John P said:


> Oh, and here's the model you wished for:
> http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=PD128
> 
> It's only 1/72, and it's resin, but there it is.


Yeah, I knew there was a 1/72 version, and have come across it several times. I only build 1/48, though. I didn't know that about the flying wing on Raiders, though, so thanks for that info. It looks very similar to the Ho-VII V1.


----------

